
Chinese authorities install app on phones of people entering Xinjiang - scdoshi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/02/technology/china-xinjiang-app.html
======
mjevans
Probable dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335816)
(vice)

~~~
mzs
The Vice article is a round-up of a number of others, like this one from the
NYT.

~~~
dang
As far as I can tell it copies text directly from this article (and thus
probably from others as well) without attribution. Also, it mentions that the
investigation was done by other organizations, but doesn't provide any links.
That's scummier than usual, so I think we'll merge that thread into this one.
The HN guidelines call for original sources anyway.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Edit: I got this wrong—this article was produced by one of those
organizations. Please see below.

~~~
yorwba
> Also, it mentions that the investigation was done by other organizations,
> but doesn't provide any links.

The New York Times is guilty of the same. Each of the articles mentions that
this is a collaboration with other publications, but doesn't link to the other
ones. There's not really a single original source.

~~~
dang
You're right, and I completely missed that. Sorry! Will try to correct.

Edit: ok, I've merged the comments back into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20335816)
and made this one the dupe instead. Thanks for watching out for the quality of
HN! Especially when we screwed up.

